
Baby’s first smart diaper: Pampers takes ‘wearables’ to a whole new level - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/07/19/babys-first-smart-diaper-pampers-takes-wearables-whole-new-level/
======
pssflops
This takes the "Internet of Shit" to a whole new level.

